# Ok who inspected this?



## cda (Jun 28, 2016)

http://www.fox4news.com/news/166628775-story#


You live in a brand new building. You don't expect anything like that to happen,” said Kane. “We were getting ready to tie down the furniture on the balcony just watching it and hear a huge crash."



http://www.wfaa.com/mb/weather/storm-cleanup-continues-at-dallas-apartment-complex/258174906


----------



## conarb (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks to me like an engineering or special inspection problem, from a city inspectors' standpoint it's what's in his file, does he have all special inspection reports and/or UT results?


----------

